# Dasuquin/Cosequin?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cosequin is a very well known supplement, I know a lot of people who use it. Glycoflex is also a good product.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been using the Cosaquin DS with Cody and our old Aussie with really good results. It is the one glucosamine/chondroitin product that has actually been medically tested and found effective (absorbed). From what I've read, the toxic part of avacados is the pit and skin. I've found good prices on amazon for the Cosaquin DS. BTW, I've also used hte WHolistic Pet Run Free and had good results.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sophie took Cosequin DS for a very long time and about a year ago, her vet recommended Dasuquin for her. It's the same company and Dasuquin is the next generation joint supplement. She takes the version with MSM added.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Does anyone use this joint supplement? My vet is raving about its effectiveness for delaying/preventing osteoarthritis in dogs with ED and HD surgeries, but I notice it contains avocado/soybean unsaponifiables. What is that? The Aspca poison list has avocados as toxic(?). Should Tango take this?
> 
> http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/products/animal/dasuquin/dasuquin_faq.asp


My friend uses the Dasuquin for her Shepherd that has HD. She notices a difference when he is on it. She doesn't usually give it everyday. If he has had an active day she will give it to him so he doesn't get so sore.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've used the Cosequin (or Cosamin for humans) for 2 years now. I believe it was Ardeagold ? that had a post about their Gluc/Chond formulation being of a lower molecular weight and therefore better absorbed. I also use their Omega 3 supplement Welactin and do see a difference in the dogs with it as opposed to Salmon/fish oil supplements.
Sometimes you can find the Cosamin at Sam's Club for a great price


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I too use Cosequin for my dogs, horse, and Cosamin for myself. I love the product. As far as Dasuquin goes, I asked several vets (friends and my dog vets) and they said, not enough statistics that it is any different, out there yet. I am glad to hear the one dog sees results from it. The ingredient ASU is new and supposed to have really good effects. It is a bit more expensive, my dogs do have really good results (horse too) with just Cosequin so I see no need for the other...yet. 

The company Nutramax has a very good reputation and stands behind their product ingredients. They are not required to actually have in the product what it says on the label, so some other companies do not have the ingredients they say they do. 

I get my supplements from healthypets.com they have the cheapest prices for equine and canine Cosequin I have found, and also have monthly coupons. I got an email from them yesterday, I can get my human version from them too! Shipping is free with larger dollar orders (I forget how much) and man it comes FAST even with just standard ground shipping. I have NEVER waited more than 3 days to have my ordered product.


----------

